# What kind of personality does your Chihuahua have?



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

My little Chi is:
9 months old hes Laid back but cheeky, he loves attention and spends all day on my lap, he loves his walks but he's a little shy with other humans, he's finally starting to enjoy other dogs, not a big eater (although he could eat doggy chocolate drops all day long) he's not overly playful he would prefer to be getting strokes and cuddles, he is not snappy and he barely barks!!! What about yours???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

I almost forgot to say he's the most loving affectionate little boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Karma, female is a very happy-go-lucky puppy, she is very loving, trusting and very playful. She loves to run around but she loves to cuddle as well.
One particular thing about her is that she loves cats but doesn't like dogs, no matter the over a year socialization training. 

Laska, male is also very playful, he loves to fetch but also loves to run around and wrestle with his sister.
He is also very cuddly and loving towards us (hubby, Karma and I) but not as trusting with others. I think without Karma he wouldn't be as active as he is, because I think most of the time he rather just lie on the sun.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

How adorable!! My Chi also prefers cats, strange eh? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

ILovemyChiChi said:


> How adorable!! My Chi also prefers cats, strange eh? X
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lol, yes. My breeder has cats, so his chihuahuas are used to having cats around, when my puppies were little (about 4 weeks) they got a baby cat.

My in-laws have cats and when we go visit, Karma is always happy and tries play with them, they are scare of her, I feel bad because she doesn't understand why. The old cat (20 years old) stays around but the other two run as soon as they realize we are there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine are all so different.
Harley just loves everyone and everything. He is such a happy boy. He is quite vocal, he likes to let the world know how happy he is! He is very waggy, and loves to play. He is the only one who really loves toys.

Mouse is sweet. She is squirmy and submissive to people, and always wants to be on laps. She wants to please. She is quite shy and timid, but holds her own with the other two despite being the smallest.

Delilah is complicated lol. She is super clever at some things, like problem solving. She can open crates and the fridge, and will climb on furniture to get what she wants. She will use her paws like hands too, she often tries to steal the others food by sticking her paw through the bars of the crate and scooping the food into her mouth like a cat. She gets very confused by other things though, she is really bad at reading body language, both dog and human. She is the most expressive dog I have ever owned. She tries so hard to tell me things. She will pat (well splat really, she isn't gentle!) my face with her paw to get my attention, and run and point to the thing she wants me to notice. She also squeaks and yips, looks me in the eye and looks directly at the thing she wants. She could be the Chihuahua version of Lassie, except she wouldn't care if little Timmy had fallen down a well, unless he had a pocket full of dog treats lol. She is very stubborn and has her own agenda. When called, (even at home) she will acknowledge that I am talking to her but only come if she wants to. Often I get 'yeah, I heard you, but I am just going in here...' She can be highly strung, sensitive and over reactive, we are still working on her issues with strangers and other dogs. (They still induce mild hysteria.) She definitely has Diva tendencies. She is very greedy, funny, and very cuddly, she is sitting on my lap as I type this. Of the three she is the only one who has chosen her own person (me) the other two love both myself and my daughter equally. Delilah loves Mouse more than she loves me though. I have never met another dog like Delilah, and she has taught me so much about dog psychology and training in the 10 months we have had her.


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

Ooh don't mind me but I'm interested in this thread :-D I don't have a chi yet but I love hearing about other people's chis and their cute antics. It's amazing how different their personalities all are!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince- Total little Momma's boy. He rolls with anything, wears anything and is super polite. He loves to sit on my lap and curl up by my neck at night. At the same time he is playful and loves to wrestle with Sapphire. My husband and and I laugh that Prince's only "habit" is he loves to lick you, the rug, the pillow,,,,,,,

Lady- Lady is the diva, alpha dog in this house. She is less likely to come for attention but if she notices someone else is getting to much attention, she'll barge in. She still loves TV time and bedtime and snuggles right in. She is fussy about sleeves and hoods on clothes, walks at times, rain, and if it is too cold. However, she does very, very well traveling and going new places. She loves the CAR. She is my most trusted outside. She will always sit and stay close whereas sometimes Prince and Sapphire run off in search of worms or a game of chase. Lady, however, is always wagging her tail. She defends the house and instigates a barking episode if the doorbell rings.

Sapphire- Happy go lucky girl who was raised just as Prince in the breeders home. She and Prince are directly related and Sapphire got all the wonderful traits Prince has. She is a crazy energetic nut who goes all out and then snuggles and rests. She is my girl who loves hoods and wears anything. She is perky and cute, holds her tail high and WAGS it all the time.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu loves fiercely those she loves which is everyone in our household, and a select few friends and family. She is my Velcro dog above all, but wants her fair share in hubby's lap, and must have her afternoon nap with my dad. She is really smart, and we have often said she is so very close to speaking English. lol She will jump in our lap and paw at our leg to uncross legs because she doesn't like them crossed when she lays in them. In the winter if I have on my robe, she will paw at my robe because she wants me to tuck her inside it. She has never been very playful or played with toys--she's a cuddler. She still acts like I am torturing her to go on walks but seems to love them once she's outside (I think it's the harness she doesn't like). She loves to "run" at the cat, but if the cat doesn't run too, she's scared of her. lol All my family says she minds better than any dog they have ever had. You can tell her anything once, and she does it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG- DIVA, PRINCESS, DRAMA QUEEN She is a riot! Very girly, prissy, loves kisses, can be independent, but knows how to get her way. Hates the cold, hates anything wet, a bath is water torture. Tried putting ear cleaner in her ears the other night, no QTip, cotton ball etc just non burning ear cleaner and the liquid in her ear made her scream the chi scream of death. She also cries wolf if Gibbs so much as looks at her when she does not want him to. You would think he stepped on her. She is shy until she gets to know you but once she does she considers you her property. Latest example- 3 human slaves sitting down she will get in someone's lap if Sonny joins she moves on to one of her other human slaves. Why share a lap?

Sonny- Happy go lucky, quiet, tail never stops, only wants to be held, sit on your lap, etc. Loves everything and anything! He has a "Whatever Mom" attitude. Nothing gets this little monster down. He is goofy, playful, loves to run and play. Total goofball


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

They all sound so adorable in their own way!!! It's wonderful how they all have their cute ways about them. I am so intrigued about chi's personalities i think despite having a snappy name they are the most affectionate and loving little dogs ever!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

IzzyD you are more than welcome!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

ILovemyChiChi said:


> They all sound so adorable in their own way!!! It's wonderful how they all have their cute ways about them. I am so intrigued about chi's personalities i think despite having a snappy name they are the most affectionate and loving little dogs ever!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Now a funny thing on my two is they are true brother and sister with total opposite personalities. They share the same parents but are a year apart.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Alphi- alpha dog, sweet cuddly mommy's boy, quiet but thinks he's a big dog around other dogs, will only wear clothes without sleeves or hoods, but still tries to rip them off. He listens when he feels like it but is so sweet. He is amazing in his crate and never has an accident. Training wise however, he is nearly impossible, won't sit, it not the least but food motivated. He is reserved with strangers but will go up and sniff them.
Oz- NAUGHTY! He is energetic, independent, crazy. He wrestles with the lab and is very easily trained. He lives for food and will do anything for a treat. He is the most difficult dog I've ever tried to potty train and still goes in his crate. He is very skiddish at times and doesn't like strangers at all. 
Abilene- She is the most amazing dog. She is so happy, full of life. Loves to play with toys, will go up to anyone, wags her tail nonstop and if you pick her up, you will get kisses! She too is very food motivated, and struts around puppy class like she owns it. Last week she at 2 pounds, told a cane corso puppy, at about 50 pounds, where to go


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I love this thread! Mine are so so different!

Chloe is my little diva. She likes to be prissy and wear clothes. She seems to know she looks cute in them. She loves getting her picture taken in her clothes. I think she likes the attention. She is very cuddly, but loves to play and run. When we're finishing our walks DH always sprints the last little bit with her and she loves it! She was very attached to me at first, but since we've gotten Ella she has really branched out to spend more equal time with DH and I both. She is so smart. She catches on to new thing during training really easily. She is also extremely expressive. I can almost understand her by watching her body language. She is very handsy. She uses her paws a lot. She is also very vocal. She barks some, but a lot of it is just general noises. When Chloe and Ella play, Chloe is constantly making noises the whole time. She is a little leery of new people, but once she knows you she loves you, but if we have guests over she will generally still sit in mine or my husband's lap. Chloe is the alpha dog. 

Ella is very different. She is very shy and passive. She is very submissive of people and Chloe. Sometimes when we go to pick her up she just rolls over on her back. She is very sweet and loving. I am definitely her person, but she loves my husband as well. She spends most of her time in my lap, but every so often she will go spend some time with DH. She never plays with toys. But she will run and play with Chloe. She hates walks. She has a really hard time keeping up, and she wears out really easily. Maybe it's because she's so much smaller being only 3 pounds even. She doesn't have a lot of muscle, but we're working on it. She usually can't make the whole walk, and we have to give her a little break for some of it by carrying her. We try to limit this as little as possible though. Her favorite thing to do is cuddle with us. She is just the most loving dog, which amazes me with all she's been through that she has so much love to give.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Stella is definitely a little pistol! She's a little ball of energy who loves to just go, go, go! Especially if "going" means for a ride in the car! She has her schedule though and she can get a little heartbroken if it's thrown off too much. Her favorite thing to do is wrestle - with me or her daddy, or her big sister Maggie (lab), but especially with the kitties! She will drag them around by the scruff of their neck until she finds the right place to hold their match, and then it's ON! haha (They let her do this... I think they kinda like it, actually... my cats are weird). 

Stella is also my little deputy. If someone is doing something they're not suppose to, she feels it's her place to scold them - if the kitties are going after the food on my plate she will growl and snap at them; If the kitties are on the table or Maggie is in the litter box she will come and get me to go take care of it (of course, Stella has done her fair amount of sneaking into the litterbox as well... little hypocrite). She's a tattle-tale for sure! Now if only I could get her to tell me when she needs to go out to potty, instead of my having to guess! 

She is curious and loves to get dirty... she gets peed on on a regular basis b/c she needs to see what Max (lab mix) decided to pee on now and gets her head right under the stream :foxes15: She's such a little tomboy... but she LOVES clothes! If she sees me going for the clothes chest (I keep her clothes in an antique knitting box) she gets all excited and starts dancing around the room, then she tries to grab the article out of my hand so she can throw it around and roll in it before I put it on her. She loves going shopping and picking out new things, too. 

She loves people, and most animals (there are a few dogs she's not all that fond of - usually large headed breeds who are extra rowdy - she's had a couple run ins with my uncle's rottie, and a pit at the park who was a little too excited about her). But generally she's just happy to have someone new to wrestle and play chase with!


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

I am really enjoying reading about all of your Chi's personalities, I can't get enough!! Keep them coming  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie is such a quiet girl but has so much personality. She loves people, loves other dogs and loves her kitties. She can be so timid but is fierce when she wants to be. One of her favourite things is when the cats are doing something they're not supposed to. We make a "pssssssst!" sound and no matter what Odie is doing, she'll come running and growl and chase them away. It's hilarious. She's our little cat herder. 

When it comes to water or the cold, she's with BG. It's the worst. If there is a puddle, she will walk around it. If we go out the door and she sees that it's raining, she'll turn right around to go back inside. When she's in the bath, she looks like she should be in an SPCA commercial with all the sad abused dogs. She loves nothing more than laying in the sunshine, being warm and comfy. She also loves running and being chased.

I should add that she is so smart. She just seems to know what we want when we ask (unless it's something like tooth brushing, which is torture).


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie is such a quiet girl but has so much personality. She loves people, loves other dogs and loves her kitties. She can be so timid but is fierce when she wants to be. One of her favourite things is when the cats are doing something they're not supposed to. We make a "pssssssst!" sound and no matter what Odie is doing, she'll come running and growl and chase them away. It's hilarious. She's our little cat herder.
> 
> When it comes to water or the cold, she's with BG. It's the worst. If there is a puddle, she will walk around it. If we go out the door and she sees that it's raining, she'll turn right around to go back inside. When she's in the bath, she looks like she should be in an SPCA commercial with all the sad abused dogs. She loves nothing more than laying in the sunshine, being warm and comfy. She also loves running and being chased.
> 
> I should add that she is so smart. She just seems to know what we want when we ask (unless it's something like tooth brushing, which is torture).



LOL LOL My two are Chicken Little when it comes to our cat Huly. The mental image of Odie trying to stand up to Huly is hysterical.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My smooth coat (poorly bred) Yoshi is a huge momma's boy, a bit wussy at times, LOL! He is a dog snob and could care less about other dogs but is very passive with all of our other dogs. He is not a cuddler but does enjoy to give me the random kisses and will lay by my side (under covers) and follow me anywhere I go. He will get rambunctious every now and again but is mostly a lazy boy. He is my oldest and my first Chihuahua that sold me on the breed. He is around 9 yrs old now.

Chibi my 2nd and a long coat, he is a HUGE snuggler, he LOVES any attention he can get. He is the playful one of all and just loves everyone and everything, including any other dog or animal. He especially loves Yoshi. 

Gidget - my first female, smooth coat. She is a little doll! She has a sweet disposition that I hope never changes. She can be independent but also loves to snuggle and have her belly rubbed. She is still young so also loves to play but has her snooze times as well. She seems to know no fear, LOL She is a mommies girl also but she does enjoy other family members. She LOVES all dogs and animals and gets very vocal with some interesting noises if she can not get to another animal that she see's so she can greet them.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> LOL LOL My two are Chicken Little when it comes to our cat Huly. The mental image of Odie trying to stand up to Huly is hysterical.


Sometimes if they're not in the mood to play, they'll bite her and take swipes at her with their claws out and she won't give up. She's relentless! I should film it sometime. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Sometimes if they're not in the mood to play, they'll bite her and take swipes at her with their claws out and she won't give up. She's relentless! I should film it sometime.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Huly had Gibbs (60lbs to Huly 11lbs) cowering and crying in a corner. He is a boxer LOL All he has to do is look at BG or Sonny and they run away, cower down, and will not cross his path!


----------



## CLS3701 (Oct 2, 2013)

Bacon, my two-year old chi, is very loving. She wants nothing more than to lick everyone's hands and faces. When we have company, she is very comfortable and visits each person to welcome them (but also to make sure each of them gives her attention). She's also very loyal. Bacon will follow me around while I do my chores around the house and loves being in the company of people. She has a favorite toy--a plush soccer ball-- that she carries around with her and "kicks" around the house. I can count the number of times I've heard her bark with two hands. She's very quiet and calm, which is nice!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ninja in one word is crazy !! Lol she loves to play especially with my hubby. Sleeping is her second fav thing to do but she always has to have some part of her body touching. Ninja is very scatty to lol !! We love her very much


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Frodo is 8 months old, and has never been anything other than a happy, cheeky and confident little dog. He is incredibly sociable and extroverted, and loves just about everybody. In the park he'll go over to say hello to nearly every dog he meets - and their owners. Visitors to the house are greeted like long-lost friends. He gets you to play with him by dropping a toy on your feet, then looking up at you with his tail wagging madly. It's impossible to resist! He's a bit of a hooligan: he loves rough and tumble games, running around like a lunatic and rolling in mud (which is odd for a dog that won't go outside to pee in the rain). But in spite of all that, he's a Mummy's boy at heart. He likes to know where I am at all times, and if I leave the room, it won't be long before he comes to find me. His favourite place is snuggled up with me, and at night if I roll over in bed, he'll move so he's still touching me. 

Florrie is now 6 months old, and very different. She's much more standoffish with strangers, and hates it when people she doesn't know try to pet her. She doesn't snap at them or anything, just dodges away. She likes short walks, but when she's had enough she gives me a 'look' (she has me well trained), and I put her bag on the ground for her to climb into. She loves her bag - she can see what's going on, feels secure and warm, and can retreat into it like a tortoise into its shell when it looks like a stranger is going to come too close. She doesn't really like much rough and tumble, partly because, at only just over 3lbs, she's normally the one being trampled. Instead, she prefers to hang off to the side and watch. She also adores her igloo bed, into which she retreats with her toys when Frodo gets too boisterous. At home, she's the more self-sufficient one - if she's busy doing something, she'll just get on with it regardless of what I'm up to - but when it comes down to it, I'm really her only person, and she'll stick close to me if anyone else is around. She loves her big brother, who is often quite protective of her when we are out and about, but gets fed up with him when he's bullying her.

So Frodo and Florrie are like chalk and cheese really, but I adore them both, and wouldn't be without either of them!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus is lazy. She's affectionate towards me and Jer, but iffy with Gabe, and horrid with strangers. She is always cuddling with Jer or myself, but if anyone walks by our house, let alone comes inside, she goes berserk, barking, growling, baring teeth...

Ocean is fairly laid back. She's not as cuddly with us as Venus, but she's tolerant of strangers and allows almost anyone to pick her up, including Gabe.


----------



## Eve Watson (Sep 23, 2020)

I chose a older female that needed to be rehomed. I was told next to nothing about her. Ive had her several months now. Ive had chihuahuas of and on my whole life. I thgr I knew the breed well. She has all the conviences, toys, treats, good food, tent type beds in different locations, fresh water every day, sweaters, proper medical care, grooming, plus I love her to no end. Im usually real good with rescue animals, even wounded or abused animals take to me. This lil girl only ducks her head and hides. If I look at her when she gets out of her bed she ducks back into bed. If she sees me looking at her she wont go to her food or water. If I try to pet her she trembles so hard it breaks my heart. She comes when I call her but she moves in slow motion, every step an effort, her posture is head down, tail tucked. She never barks. She only exhibits happy behavior when we go bye bye in the car. She acts happy to see me when she comes in and Im on the toilet. Then shes all bright eyed and tail wagging. As long as I dont try to pet her she remains happy and even guards me while Im in the bathroom. I tell her what a good girl she is and she responds with more tail wags and happy looks then resumes her guard stance. If I try to pet her she either cowers or runs.
I assume her history dictates her current behavior. Im an empathic person. I want whats best for her. I give her space. She does things that confuse me like she happily sits on my lap in the car but will not sit on my lap at home. All she does then is shake, scrunch up in a ball and soon as she can she bolts. Im at a loss. Im looking for helpful advice


----------

